# FAAD2



## Niatross (Aug 26, 2014)

Is there a reason why the multimedia/ffmpeg port does not have an option to enable FAAD2?

I see that there is a port for FAAD2 at audio/faad but there is no option to enable FAAD2 within the multimedia/ffmpeg port.

Do I have to build "ffmpeg" from source in order to enable FAAD2? Is this the only resolution for this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd modify the port's Makefile and add the option in a similar way as the other options. If everything works as planned you can submit the changes so they can be included in the port.


----------

